# Best Tablet for Art on the PC?



## Misterraptor (Apr 22, 2010)

My birthday is coming up soon and I wanted to know what was a good, but reasonable tablet for art on the computer.

Thanks!


----------



## Ilayas (Apr 22, 2010)

Wrong forum!  But that said Wacom is what you want http://www.wacom.com  find one in your price range and buy it.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 22, 2010)

Moved to a more suitable location.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Apr 22, 2010)

What's your budget?

Bamboos are pretty much the ideal starter / basic / cheap tablet, and usually range from $80-100.

Intuous are bigger and have more pen nibs and pen settings, and usually range from $200 and up.

Cintiqs are the tablet class with the screen built in, usually considered the professional's choice / rich white kid's toy / "Oh you lucky asshole" tablet, and usually range $1000 and up.


----------



## Misterraptor (Apr 22, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> What's your budget?
> 
> Bamboos are pretty much the ideal starter / basic / cheap tablet, and usually range from $80-100.
> 
> ...



I like the bamboo, it's more in my price range.

But have you used one of these? Maybe a small report from someone who has?


----------



## Zydala (Apr 22, 2010)

Misterraptor said:


> I like the bamboo, it's more in my price range.
> 
> But have you used one of these? Maybe a small report from someone who has?



I've used both the bamboo and the intuos, both work great  If you can get one of the older Bamboo Funs, I believe those to be the best of the bunch; I don't know how the newer ones work, really...

But yeah, they have great response and pressure levels and you can get pretty awesome work out of one. Perfect for beginners!


----------



## PaperRabbit (Apr 22, 2010)

In general all wacoms are good, even the bamboo, I've seen some awesome things done with those. I have an old graphire 3 and it still gets things done, in my opinion you don't need any of the expensive ones even if you go professional.


----------



## Taralack (Apr 22, 2010)

Wacom all the wayyyyy


----------



## dresil (Apr 23, 2010)

I use a tablet PC myself and am very happy with it.  I you browse eBay, you could get a good deal on a slightly older one.  (I saved about 60% personally.)


----------



## HyenaIsSpider (Apr 23, 2010)

My only tablet is a wacom, and I like it~ 
It's a grapphire 4, but from what I hear any wacom is pretty solid.


----------



## Misterraptor (Apr 24, 2010)

I found this one, and I just sold some stuff so I'll probably get it here real soon.

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4846531&CatId=140


----------

